# Diarrhea - Could it be the food? - Need Help



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok. so we added a few hedgies to our family the end of August. We already had two, and now have 6. Anyway, the two we started with we were feeding Natural Balance - Green Pea and Duck Formula. Our 4 new ones were getting fed Purina, so we wanted to swtich. 2 did not mind, but 2 refused to eat any new food. So, we decided to try the Wellness Indoor Cat food. Both of them gobbled this stuff up. 

Since we had both kinds of food, we decided to mix it and give them both in their little bowls. Well everyone is eating just fine, however all but 1 has really squishy, diarrhea type poo and it really stinks. It is in their wheels, gets stuck in their toenails, ect. Our male is the worst, as you can go in to grab in and come out with a surprise in your hand.

As far as water goes, we will in the country so they either get distilled or reverse osmosis. 

Also, there are poops in there litter box, but can't tell what they were as the litter covers them.

Should we stop feeding one of the foods? To much protein? Is it not good to mix cat food?

Last question, we have a little girl that is almost 2 months old. She comes out to eat once in awhile, but sleep almost all the time. Is this normal for her age? She to is getting the same feed as the others.

Thank YOu


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are both great cat foods, but the Wellness can be a bit rich. I also feed Wellness Indoor Health and if Inky eats more than 15 kibble of it a night, his poop gets much softer (it is fed as a part of a mix)

You can try adding another food to "dilute" the current food out.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I had the same issue with wellness it is very rich and makes Quigley's poo very soft. If you add fiber to the diet it should balance out. I did it by adding another cat food, Felidae, but it is too high in fat for most hedgehogs (Quigley is very active). 

I think other people add fiber by adding baby rice cereal or grape nuts (someone correct me if I'm wrong about this).


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Should we stop feeding the wellness brand and try something else? They like it, but it just makes them so messy. We are cleaning cages every other day, where with the other food it was once a week.

Also, tried the grapenuts, no one would even taste one.

Any other suggestions on making our hedgies firm up a bit?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You don't have to stop feeding wellness all together just add in another food to firm them up a bit. Look for a food with meat as the first ingredient and the rest of the ingredients should be barley, brown/whole grain rice, and a variety of veggies. I would stay away from the Purina but the Natural Balance should work as part of a mix with the wellness. Ideally you want three to four foods as part of a mix.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Did you do a gradual switch or did you do it all at once? Switching foods should take at least a month's span, sometimes even longer depending on the hedgie. You should begin by mixing 1/4 of the new food with 3/4 of the old food, feed that for a week or two, then go to 1/2 & 1/2, then 3/4 & 1/4, etc. Switching too quickly can cause poop problems, especially to a richer food such as wellness.



cyntarihedgie said:


> Should we stop feeding one of the foods? To much protein? Is it not good to mix cat food?
> 
> Last question, we have a little girl that is almost 2 months old. She comes out to eat once in awhile, but sleep almost all the time. Is this normal for her age? She to is getting the same feed as the others.
> 
> Thank YOu


You should always try to mix foods. The reason for this is different sources of protein, and if one food discontinues or your hedgie stops eating it, you have something else the hedgie's tummy is accustomed to and can eat while you try to find something new to add. Most people try to have 2-3 foods to a mix; some have a lot more.

Most of the time mixing the foods together and letting them sit together for a few days will convince most hedgies to try the new food.

I would mix in 2-3 more foods to the wellness. Maybe the natural balance and some solid gold. If you had immediately switched the new hedgies off purina, add some of the purina back for them and give it a few weeks before starting another food--and then only add one at a time.


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

*Diarrhea - Could it be the food? - Something More serious*

Things have gone from bad to worse and I am not quite sure if it is the food. Our boy is 2 years old. He was one that was having some of the food/diarrhea troubles. However this evening, I noticed something very odd about his backside, that has now got me more worried than ever. His tail is protruding out and it is red, appears to be a little swollen. Ok, so keep looking and his anus is swollen also. So I am thinking it is got to be the diarrhea that is making him sore. Keep checking and flip him on his belly, and his whole lower abdomen is enlarged. I gave him a foot bath in warm water just to see if he was going and he pooped a lot in the tub, and is was formed when he did it.

I have read different things about male hedgehogs getting things stuck or lodged in the penile shaft. Does his swollen, tail, anus, and abdomen sound like there could be something lodged? The only thing it could be in the cat litter we use, a cheaper Petco brand, clay I think. I have tried looking for other types of little and can't find anything that works well for all of our hedgies.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## blink182 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the food expired? Because I am having those some of those problems and my food was expired.


----------

